# Imac G5 / webcam intégré ne fonctionne plus



## arnomini (21 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous ! Un petit soucis depuis aujourd'hui la webcam intégrée de mon imac g5 (20 pouce), ne fonctionne plus, elle n'est pas reconnue ni par ichat, ni par mercury ou yahoo messenger. 
Tout fonctionnait très bien encore hier. La je sèche sur la résolution de la panne...

une idée? un conseil?

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h46 ----------

et bien cela vient de fonctionner à nouveau...


----------



## boninmi (23 Août 2009)

Pour ce genre de genre de bricoles, essayer d'abord un redémarrage, puis si nécessaire débrancher / rebrancher et  éventuellement regarder les rubriques sur PMU et PRAM.


----------

